# Script Error Message



## dougglos (Nov 30, 2007)

When I close a particular new application, I am receiving an error message, viz., *https://www.googletagmanager.com/gtm.js?id=GTM-T9RD3NN*

I simply close it and move on, but I would like to know whether there is a fix for this so that it does not crop up again!


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

That's not an error message it's a link and the link displays javascript code. Are you saying you are presented with this link when you close the application or that entire page of code opens up?

Also, what is the name of the app?


----------



## dougglos (Nov 30, 2007)

I have just downloaded the TeamViewer program as a relative recommended it. I have set it up but not actually used it yet. However, when I close the application a small window appears, showing "Error Message" with the added URL showing (as listed), giving a Yes/No option to the question.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please upload a screenshot of what you're seeing.

Why do you need TeamViewer? Are they going to remote in to your system to help you with something?


----------



## dougglos (Nov 30, 2007)

As requested -- screenshot of Script Error message after program is closed.


----------



## dougglos (Nov 30, 2007)

Karen - your last enquiry re Team Viewer - it was just that I have been having some trouble with my backups system (Acronis) and I mentioned it to a cousin who was an IT specialist (with Tesco). It was he who originally helped me to install Acronis, and I mentioned the problem to him, which was when he told me about Team Viewer. (I Have another thread going at present re that problem). But no further action on that at present.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

What browser are you using?


----------



## dougglos (Nov 30, 2007)

I am using Microsoft Edge, having been persuaded to change from Chrome, as you will be able to see from my Content commencing on 11th July. I had become tired of getting continual popups inviting me to change, so eventually did just that!


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

There could be many reasons for such script errors. Some could be with the browser and some could be the site itself has an issue. I believe the latter may be the case here as there are two other people with the same issue who have posted on their forums.

However, you could try clearing the cache and cookies in Microsoft Edge. Be sure you have all of your passwords first as you will have to log in to sites again. If that's an issue then don't select the option to clear "cookies and saved website data".

Click on the three dots in the top right corner then click on "Settings".

Under "Clear browsing data" click "Choose what to clear" then select "Cookies and saved website data" and " Cached data and files" and press the Clear button. 

Reboot and see if the issue persists.

If that didn't work you could try making a different browser your default and see if the issue repeats. If not then it's a browser issue with Edge but if it does then it's more likely a site problem and you may have to wait for them to fix it. Be sure you have the latest version of TeamViewer and check for updates often.


----------



## dougglos (Nov 30, 2007)

I have cleared the cache and cookies in MS Edge, also cached data and files, having made sure that I could enter the relevant passwords again. A reboot gave me no success, and neither did making Chrome my default browser temporarily, so it seems as if it could well be a site problem as you indicated. I will also check for the latest version of Team Viewer and check regularly for updates. Thanks for your help (again!)


----------



## dougglos (Nov 30, 2007)

Further to my last post (#10) I am told that there is no later version of TeamViewer, but will keep a regular watch on that also.


----------



## dougglos (Nov 30, 2007)

I don't know whether this is relevant, but I do notice that, if I open Team Viewer, (not to use it but just to look around) and then close it, the Script Error message does not appear. However, if I open Team Viewer again immediately, and close it, the error message reappears.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

We could wait a day or two to see if it solves itself with an update as they become aware of it.


----------



## dougglos (Nov 30, 2007)

That suits me as I'm going to be away for a while - will look again in about ten days and advise the situation.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Thanks.


----------



## dougglos (Nov 30, 2007)

Now, almost two weeks later, there has been no improvement in this problem, so I have decided not to trouble with it any longer and have deleted the program.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm sorry I wasn't able to solve it for you.


----------



## Dougcuk (Feb 11, 2011)

Even the TeamViewer help forum has no suggestions.
But if you add the following entry to your Hosts file - it eliminates the error message
0.0.0.0 www.googletagmanager.com

I use a utility that simplifies the editing process as it does require some special steps to edit this special file
Check this post for guidance: https://www.groovypost.com/howto/edit-hosts-file-windows-10/

The Hosts file entry basically stops your computer connecting the the website where the problem script is stored - and therefore it cannot run the script - thus no Script Error.


----------



## dougglos (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks for your suggestion, but the relative who was ready to assist me via TeamViewer has now suggested an alternative program called "Remote Utilities", which I have installed on my system, which is functioning perfectly. I shall therefore be treating this thread as Solved.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

If you block Googletagmanager you will find a lot of links and tabs don't work on various websites.


----------

